# Mead from Mollasses?



## seth8530 (Jul 14, 2010)

hey, i was just wondering if it was possible to make a mead like product outa mollases? Has anyone tried it? I know its a hellauva lot cheaper than honey lol. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## Mud (Jul 14, 2010)

It's horrible.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 14, 2010)

So ive guess ud tried lol?


----------



## Mud (Jul 14, 2010)

Tasted it once or twice, made with feed molasses, blackstrap and fancy. There's a reason you see rum for sale, not molasses wine.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 14, 2010)

How did it taste? and do you know how old it was?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2010)

I too have made it from Grandmas molasses which is sold in stores and turned it into something with a little more kick. It was my intended purpose to begin with but had to try a taste of it and its just plain old nasty. It tasted like a shoe leather would taste, one that was used n a shoe for a long summer!


----------



## Mud (Jul 14, 2010)

You can't polish a turd, friend. No amount of aging will help. If you want to try it dump 4-12oz bottles in a jog and top up to 1 gallon. That'll make a 12-13% wine. Leave lots of head room as molasses ferments can be messy. I'd use a blow-off tube not an airlock for the primary if you want to cover it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 15, 2010)

3 moles were digging a tunnel thru a yard. Suddenly the mole in front stopped, sniffed a few times and said "I smell carrots".

The second mole sniffed a few times and said "I smell lettuce".

The third mole sniffed and exclaimed "I smell moleasses."


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I too have made it from Grandmas molasses which is sold in stores and turned it into something with a little more kick. It was my intended purpose to begin with but had to try a taste of it and its just plain old nasty. It tasted like a shoe leather would taste, one that was used n a shoe for a long summer!




I dunno how to double quote yet but ill figure it out someday.. Did you age it any before you decided to "dispose" of it? Or was it just so so nasty the point was moot lol?


At mud: well thanks for your advice lol, I think ill take your word for it tho haha. BTW you can polish a turd.. It was on mythbusters ( ;


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 15, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> 3 moles were digging a tunnel thru a yard. Suddenly the mole in front stopped, sniffed a few times and said "I smell carrots".
> 
> The second mole sniffed a few times and said "I smell lettuce".
> 
> The third mole sniffed and exclaimed "I smell moleasses."



 to funny im such a dork i love that!!!


----------



## fatbloke (Jul 15, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> -----%<-----
> At mud: well thanks for your advice lol, I think ill take your word for it tho haha. BTW you can polish a turd.. It was on mythbusters ( ;


When I was still in the RN, a friend of a friend, was a "Stoker" on the Royal Yacht (stokers don't only do engines and machinery, they also do water supplies and sewage). 

He was the proud owner of a turd that had been removed from a blocked pipe - said turd had been dried out in an oven of some sort and then cast in shiney clear plastic resin - it didn't need polishing - and he swore that the blocked pipe was to queenie and phil the greeks state rooms....

I'll let you guess the rest (and no, I haven't seen that particular mythbuster programme)

regards

fatbloke


----------



## Mud (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, OK. I give up. You can polish whatever you want. But you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.

Let's see you prove that one wrong.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 15, 2010)

You also cant make chicken soup from chicken $hit!


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 15, 2010)

haha nice story lol. *_*


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry Mud, they've all been done before 

http://historywired.si.edu/object.cfm?ID=535


----------



## Mud (Jul 16, 2010)

Silk facsimile at best. That guy is no Rumplestiltskin.


----------



## fatbloke (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I guess that as we've managed to "kick the arse out of" the analogys of "no", then it's probably helpful to finish the thread with a proper reply of "don't make anything with just molasses as it tastes pretty damn horrible".....

Actually, in truth, as molasses was originally (presumably still is - though less so with modern manufacturing/refining techniques) a waste product from the sugar industry, it's probably best used for making either rum or animal feeds....

At least when it's used to make rum, you're still getting a good end result.... even though it needs the oak barrels etc to give the rum it's flavour.....


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 11, 2010)

With feed store molasses, a little bit goes a long way. The strong taste comes through way to pronounced. If you do anything with molasses, it should be a good backstrap or food grade type and then at a small precentage.


----------



## Mud (Oct 11, 2010)

For about 2 weeks I've been meaning to update this thread. Glad somebody else did and reminded me.

A local restaurant supply store has "barbados molasses". If you do some googling you'll see it's actually sorghum syrup, not a true molasses from sugar cane processing. However, it has the correct flavor without bitterness. It's hard to describe, but it's sometimes used as pancake syrup, so that's pretty telling. If someone were interested in experimenting barbados molasses might be the ticket. 

I'd do it myself but am wrapping up operations for a while soon as current projects are done. Would certainly be interested in results, though.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2010)

molasses is horrible and has a tendency to go sulphurous on you if you don't shove enough yeast nutrient in there. I don't recommend it personally.. but feel free to give it a go.. you could try a mead flavoured with molasses if it's the molasses flavour you are trying for...

on the turd front..

You may not be able to polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter...

Allie


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 12, 2010)

St Allie said:


> -----%<-----
> on the turd front..
> 
> You may not be able to polish a turd, but you can roll it in glitter...
> ...


Outstanding answer...........


----------



## closetwine (Oct 12, 2010)

fatbloke said:


> Outstanding answer...........



I concur... excellent answer! Mind if I borrow that one sometimes, my MIL wears the ugliest clothes and covers them in glitter..... Course she hates alchohol too... no account for taste.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 12, 2010)

closetwine said:


> I concur... excellent answer! Mind if I borrow that one sometimes, my MIL wears the ugliest clothes and covers them in glitter..... Course she hates alchohol too... no account for taste.



heheheh sure!

you're not going to say it in front of the MIL?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 12, 2010)

fatbloke said:


> Outstanding answer...........





St Allie said:


> heheheh sure!
> 
> you're not going to say it in front of the MIL?



OH YES I WILL! I ain't scared of her. She can't do anything but evict me! ( I rent from her.) And she'd do that anyways if she saw all the wine in my closet!


----------



## St Allie (Oct 12, 2010)

closetwine said:


> OH YES I WILL! I ain't scared of her. She can't do anything but evict me! ( I rent from her.) And she'd do that anyways if she saw all the wine in my closet!



LMAO!

sheesh.. you're living dangerously!


hehehe....


----------



## closetwine (Oct 12, 2010)

She can kill me... But she can't eat me... That's just WRONG!!!


----------



## xxplod (Oct 18, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> 3 moles were digging a tunnel thru a yard. Suddenly the mole in front stopped, sniffed a few times and said "I smell carrots".
> 
> The second mole sniffed a few times and said "I smell lettuce".
> 
> The third mole sniffed and exclaimed "I smell moleasses."



yeppers funny as can be.


----------

